# Hey Alan - Lews reels



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I was looking at the reel specs and Lews makes it hard to fig out what each reel has on it since all the info is moved and restated so it is hard to see what each reel has that is a valid extra. 

Seems it boils down to 
Lower end reels have Rulon drags and 10 lb max 
Next step up are the carbon fiber drags and 14 lb max

Some of the higher end reels have clickers and the pro lets you set the line that you use marker (wow).  

The lower end have brass but what does the others use? brass?

There is a wt difference between 5.7 and 7.2 oz for the most part between the different reels. 
Fig the wt on the old SF Shimano is more.

If I understand it all these reels are really set on the old "Super Free" three bearing system and more or less use the same bearings.

So what do all the other "Ball Bearings" accomplish when I compare them to my old heavy Shimino SF? 
I see a lot more "parts" on the schematic for the Tournament pro tpg1sh that the wife gave me for my BD. 

Tobin was mentioning the inshore lfs at 130$ with 14 lb drag and some clickers and 3 drain holes( which I am not sure if that is good or not in salt water). and 7+1 bearings 7.1 oz

The SSG1SH for 99$ has 9+1 wt 6.9 and the 10 lb drag and is the one that your recommend in the other post.
This is what you would recommend for a less expensive reel? Sounds like it will hold up as well as the TP TPG1sh but just does not have the clicker and couple other of the bells and whistles.

You would recommend this to a new fisherman, for a back up reel, or someone "cheap" like me ( as Kenny has proposed) for backup reels vs the more expensive ones? 

Thanks,

Jim

Where can you find the schematics on these reels?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*lews*

To reduce weight materials such as aluminum and magnesium have been used for drive shaft and gear. I have not seen a problem with mag but it drives the cost of the reel up and aluminum will deteriorate in salt water.

Ball bearing vs bushing much smoother less effort.

not a fan of the inshore.

I recommend the lfs lite at $239 but the lfs at $99 is better than a $200 shimano.

You never can have too many good reels pick up the lfs and if you like it add the lfs lite to your arsenal.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Thanks, I was looking for a less expensive reel and this sounds a great spare and a GREAT reel for the new guy that needs a reliable reel.

What is the difference in the two different breaking systems below.

What is the differenThe first lite lists for 239$ and the second lite is the 179$ Lite that many of the people use. What is the difference other than the gold lettering?
They have the system below.
*Externally adjustable 6-pin 27 position SpeedCastÂ® adjustable centrifugal braking system (ACB) on both above.*

Below the braking system for the 99 dollar reel:
*Externally-adjustable magnetic brake system (MCS) *

I am guessing this is not that big of a deal but what is the difference? I take a little grief but after being a dentist for 40+years I spend the day analyzing patients, procedures and choices along with reels and everything else wondering how something works, what works, and what works best.

Thanks, Jim

You do not want to talk reloading with me either.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I know you asked Allan but I'll give you my 2 cents.

With a magnetic brake you get the same breaking pressure at all times. Whatever you set it at, that is what you have at the beginning, middle and end of the cast. With a centrifugal brake system you have more braking force the faster the spool spins. So at the beginning of the cast you have more braking force applied to the spool than you do at the end of the cast as the spool slows down. Of course the brakes are adjustable but once you set the centrifugal brakes at any level it follows that pattern. Because of that you get longer casts with a centrifugal brake reel vs a magnetic brake reel. It brakes harder and then as the reel spool slows it gradually decreases the braking force allowing the spool to keep turning longer.

I prefer magnetic brakes for beginners. They just are easier for me to set up for a beginner and easier for a beginner to learn to cast with IMO. They seem to be a little more forgiving to me. 

Like I told you in the other thread, one of the other Lew's threads you started, I got the little $99 LFS reel for my son. It does not cast as far as the centrifugal brake Lews reels. I have used the Pro G, the Lite and the Team Lews Lite. All of them outcast the magnetic reel. At the same time the magnetic LFS is no slouch. It casts very well, the others just cast a little bit farther. I have my son's LFS and one of my Pro G reels on identical rods and filled with identical line off the same spool. The difference isn't huge but it is there. Maybe 10-25 feet difference depending on what weight lure you are throwing. It seems the difference is more noticeable with lighter weight lures than with throwing big topwaters. 

The LFS at $99 if a good reel whether you are getting it for a beginner, a backup or to use the heck out of it. 

The other reel to look at is the new mach speed spool SLP. It's very similar in features to the LFS but a little lower profile. Same price @ $99.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Thanks SD

You ans the questions on the breaking system.

Know that they are all newer and better than the old greenies. 

I plan to try my pro this Friday and plan to get the lite for Ch but may get some of the 99$ for the kids. I was impressed with the pro in the back yard Saturday and the distance I was getting..

Alan had some of the 99$ he was selling on one of the threads.


----------



## Aggie200912 (Apr 5, 2016)

Sorry don't mean to hijack your thread. I am excited I got this reel this weekend and can't wait to try it out ! After reading your thread I know it was a good choice ! What braided line do you think would work best ?


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Most people use20-30 lb but you can get into some discussions on the brand.

I like the Suffix in 30 because I find that I get less digging and over runs with the slightly larger diameter line.than the 20. Others like the 20.

BIG THING is most people use a leader of 15-20 lb leader either in polymer or one of the regular old mono lines. I go back and forth with both mono or polymer depending on what I am trying to do since there are different sink rates for the two leaders.


----------

